# Porsche 997.2 GT3-RS w/ GMG Racing World Challenge Package (WC-GT3RS)



## xknowonex (Sep 9, 2009)

The Perfect Exposure

https://www.facebook.com/ThePerfectExposure


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Beautiful...


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

I like it....I like it a lot....


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

I like it all, apart from the cheap looking rear spoiler!
If the silver uprights were in black it would look so much better!
I think this car reminds me of one of the reasons I prefer the Porsche over the R35 looks wise,
I don't think an r35 can ever look 'simple' in the way the Porsche can, it's just too overly complex with all of it's angular lines that don't seem to compliment each other very well at all unlike the Porsche.

Bob


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

fourtoes said:


> I like it all, apart from the cheap looking rear spoiler!
> If the silver uprights were in black it would look so much better!
> I think this car reminds me of one of the reasons I prefer the Porsche over the R35 looks wise,
> I don't think an r35 can ever look 'simple' in the way the Porsche can, it's just too overly complex with all of it's angular lines that don't seem to compliment each other very well at all unlike the Porsche.
> ...


What he said! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

If it didn't have the red detailing, decals etc and the chav rear wing was removed it would look quite nice.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nice indeed but yes I think the uprights need to be powder coated same as the alloys etc or maybe painted gloss black or colour of the car


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

When does it go in for the top coat ?


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

nice - for a beetle! (kidding) - awesome car. defo on my top 10 track car list.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

fourtoes said:


> I like it all, apart from the cheap looking rear spoiler!
> If the silver uprights were in black it would look so much better!
> I think this car reminds me of one of the reasons I prefer the Porsche over the R35 looks wise,
> I don't think an r35 can ever look 'simple' in the way the Porsche can, it's just too overly complex with all of it's angular lines that don't seem to compliment each other very well at all unlike the Porsche.
> ...



+1 to what he said....:thumbsup:


----------

